# Breakthrough Photography Announces a New Line of Professional Filters



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2014)

```
<p><strong>Breakthrough Photography announces a new line of professional Neutral Density and UV filters with ‘Traction’ frame designs, glass from Germany and Japan and more</strong></p>
<p><em>SAN FRANCISCO, CALIFORNIA – Nov. 10, 2014 –</em> Breakthrough Photography announced a new line of 3.2mm ultra-slim ‘Traction’ filters featuring glass from Germany and Japan, advanced coatings and weather-sealed construction.</p>
<p>Aimed at professional as well as amateur photographers, the new X-Series filter lineup features a new ‘Traction’ frame design with state-of-the-art optics and coatings.</p>
<p>The X-Series filters are immediately available for pre-order on <a href="https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/breakthrough/x-series-traction-filters">Kickstarter</a> with a December 2014 delivery schedule. Pre-ordering and product information can be found by visiting the companies website at <a href="http://www.breakthrough.photography/">http://www.breakthrough.photography/</a></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><em><strong>THE X-SERIES FILTERS</strong></em></p>
<p>The X-Series filter lineup consists of 3 different models:</p>
<ol>
<li><strong><em>X3 Traction Filter</em></strong> features the companies signature 3.2mm ‘Traction’ frame CNC machined from brass, SCHOTT B270 glass from Germany, MRC16 and dual nano coating layers. Available in 3-stop, 6-stop Neutral Density and UV.</li>
<li><strong><em>X2 Traction Filter</em></strong> features a 3.5mm ‘Traction’ frame CNC machined from aluminum, AGC glass from Japan, MRC8 and dual nano coating layers. Available in 3-stop, 6-stop Neutral Density and UV.</li>
<li><strong><em>X1 Flat Black Filter</em></strong> features an ultra-slim 3.5mm standard flat black frame with and MRC4. Available in UV.</li>
</ol>
<p>All X-Series filters are double-threaded, weather-sealed and backed by a 25 Year Ironclad Guarantee.</p>
<p><em><strong>TRACTION FRAME DESIGN</strong></em></p>
<p>“We really tried to take the legacy standard flat black filter design back to the drawing board to really understand what it was that photographers needed in order for a filter to be most effective. Of all the various prototypes and frame materials, the ones with texture in the metal were the clear winners among photographers” said founder and photographer Graham Clark.</p>
<p>The X2 and X3 filters feature a new filter design which incorporates texture in the metal achieved by CNC machining brass and environmentally friendly aluminum.</p>
<p>“When I first felt these traction filters I thought, ‘Why don’t all filters have this?’ It makes getting filters on and off a whole lot easier.” said acclaimed outdoor and nature photographer Art Wolfe.</p>
<p><em><strong>DESIGNED FOR WIDE-ANGLE FULL-FRAME SETUPS</strong></em></p>
<p>“During our extensive field tests we found 4mm filters on 16mm lenses produced on average +1 stop of light falloff. At 3.7mm the vignetting was entirely eliminated on our full-frame setups. Our standard flat black X1 and X2 traction filters have 3.5mm, whereas our X3 traction filters are machined down to 3.2mm.” says Clark.</p>
<h4><strong>Worldwide Pricing and Availability</strong></h4>
<p>The X-Series filters will be available for pre-order on <a href="https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/breakthrough/x-series-traction-filters">Kickstarter</a> on November 6th, 2014.</p>
<p>Breakthrough Photography will be offering a one-time launch price of 50% off MSRP. The X-Series filter lineup will be sold through B&H, Adorama and Amazon.com in December, 2014.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing & </strong><b>Availability</b></p>
<ul>
<li>$109 <strong>X3 Traction ND</strong> in 3-stop or 6-stop (Available in January 2015)</li>
<li>$79 <strong>X3 Traction UV</strong> (Available in December 2014)</li>
<li>$59 <strong>X2 Traction ND</strong> in 3-stop or 6-stop (Available in January 2015)</li>
<li>$39 <strong>X2 Traction UV</strong> (Available in December 2014)</li>
<li>$25 <strong>X1 UV Standard Flat Black</strong> (Available in December 2014)</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://breakthrough.photography/">Click here</a> to learn more information about the X-Series filters: http://breakthrough.photography</p>
<h3>Tech Specs</h3>
<p><strong>X3 Traction Filter</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>3.2mm Traction frame CNC Machined from brass</li>
<li>SCHOTT B270 optical glass made in Germany</li>
<li>State-of-the-art 16-Layer Multi-Resistant Coating</li>
<li>nanotec® Nano Coating Layers to repel dirt and water</li>
<li>Weather-sealed construction</li>
<li>Available in either 3-stop or 6-stop Neutral Density and UV</li>
<li>Available in 49mm, 52mm, 55mm, 57mm, 62mm, 67mm, 72mm, 77mm and 82mm</li>
</ul>
<h4>X2 Traction Filter</h4>
<ul>
<li>3.5mm Traction frame CNC Machined from aluminum</li>
<li>AGC glass made in Japan</li>
<li>State-of-the-art 8-Layer Multi-Resistant Coating</li>
<li>nanotec® Nano Coating Layers to repel dirt and water</li>
<li>Weather-sealed construction</li>
<li>Available in either 3-stop or 6-stop Neutral Density and UV</li>
<li>Available in 49mm, 52mm, 55mm, 57mm, 62mm, 67mm, 72mm, 77mm and 82mm</li>
</ul>
<h4>X1 Flat Black</h4>
<ul>
<li>3.5mm Standard Flat Black aluminum frame</li>
<li>State-of-the-art 4-Layer Multi-Resistant Coating</li>
<li>Weather-sealed construction</li>
<li>Available in UV</li>
<li>Available in 49mm, 52mm, 55mm, 57mm, 62mm, 67mm, 72mm, 77mm and 82mm</li>
</ul>
<h4>Media Contact</h4>
<p>Name: Graham Clark</p>
<p>Company: Breakthrough Photography</p>
<p>Phone: +1 707 702-2116</p>
<p>Email: <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a></p>
<p>Company website: <a href="http://breakthrough.photography/">http://breakthrough.photography</a></p>
<p>Press Info & Product Images: <a href="http://breakthrough.photography/press-info-product-images-media/">http://breakthrough.photography/press-info-product-images-media/</a></p>
<p>Kickstarter Campaign: <a href="https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/breakthrough/x-series-traction-filters">https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/breakthrough/x-series-traction-filters</a></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 11, 2014)

Be interesting to see how they compare to Marumi filters?


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Nov 11, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Be interesting to see how they compare to Marumi filters?



Here's a few comparison charts that cover TIFFEN, HOYA and B+W to give you a frame of reference!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 11, 2014)

seems potentially interesting.
Perhaps a way to get in on B+H quality now for half the price.


----------



## curby (Nov 11, 2014)

grahamclarkphoto said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Be interesting to see how they compare to Marumi filters?
> ...



Spec sheets make for good marketing materials, but the proof is in the pudding of shooting through the filter. Color cast and consistency of the NDs? Flare resistance? Build quality (it's more than just materials)? Thread quality, resistance to cross-threading and thread wear/damage? Resistance to polarizer delamination and other environmental damage?

I'm intrigued and I'm not saying that these filters necessarily lack in those respects. But those qualities haven't been proven either. That only comes with direct comparisons of performance against competitors and experience over time.



dilbert said:


> No circ. polarizer?
> No variable ND?



To be fair, some of these are stretch goals, and you can't make everything at once. It's a new line of filters, and I'm sure that if they're as good as claimed, people will buy them. If people buy them, they'll be able to broaden their offerings.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 11, 2014)

Is it just me or this one of the most complicated and confusing kickstarter promotions you've ever seen? Maybe it's just too early in the morning... ???


----------



## dstppy (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah yes, San Franciscans . . . you know, where all the good glass comes from. They're the first name in optics.


----------



## RGF (Nov 11, 2014)

curby said:


> Spec sheets make for good marketing materials, but the proof is in the pudding of shooting through the filter. Color cast and consistency of the NDs? Flare resistance? Build quality (it's more than just materials)? Thread quality, resistance to cross-threading and thread wear/damage? Resistance to polarizer delamination and other environmental damage?
> 
> I'm intrigued and I'm not saying that these filters necessarily lack in those respects. But those qualities haven't been proven either. That only comes with direct comparisons of performance against competitors and experience over time.



+1 Like to see a review on IQ and build quality. Without real world tests, it is hard determine if this is good deal or not worth the $

Besides I think this post is nothing short of an advertisement.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

I was going to get one of the 82mm UV filters when I remembered that I have almost 2 dozen B+W filters tucked away and never used. UV, ND, Pol, I just don't use filters. so, I forced myself to resist adding another one.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 11, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Aimed at professional as well as amateur photographers



<sarcasm>That means *everybody* can contribute and buy them, pros and amateurs alike? Wow, now that is exciting!</sarcasm> ... really, they should probably cut back their marketing talk, or it might not appeal to anyone :-o


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, at least they had one that was made of brass and not aluminium.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was going to get one of the 82mm UV filters when I remembered that I have almost 2 dozen B+W filters tucked away and never used. UV, ND, Pol, I just don't use filters. so, I forced myself to resist adding another one.



It's called Accessoritis. It's an offshoot of the GAS branch of mental illness.

Good to see you seem to be in remission.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was going to get one of the 82mm UV filters when I remembered that I have almost 2 dozen B+W filters tucked away and never used.



What is it about filters? I have a bunch of filters that I will never use.... but I still keep them... Just can't bring myself to ditch them. It IS a sickness ain't it? ;D


----------



## RGF (Nov 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was going to get one of the 82mm UV filters when I remembered that I have almost 2 dozen B+W filters tucked away and never used. UV, ND, Pol, I just don't use filters. so, I forced myself to resist adding another one.



I have a draw full of 81A, 81B, from my film days.

I occasionally use a UV filter in bad, windy weather but most of the time I don't have on the camera.

I do use CP and afterward regret not using them more.

And of course ND filters (3 and 6 stop mostly).


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was going to get one of the 82mm UV filters when I remembered that I have almost 2 dozen B+W filters tucked away and never used. UV, ND, Pol, I just don't use filters. so, I forced myself to resist adding another one.



If you have the urge, feel free to buy one and have it shipped to me =) I'll test it out for you!


----------



## LarryC (Nov 11, 2014)

What exactly is a 25 year warranty worth from a company that doesn't really exist and depends on donations to hope to be able to sell a product?


----------

